# homemade recipe for "stamen-it" help!



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 28, 2009)

i read a thread somewhere on this site about a way to make a stamen-it like chemical substance that makes pure females grow pollen sacks when sprayed with some chemicals from photography supplies. Anyone point me in the direction of that thread plz i cant seem to find it or if you know the info that would healp me greatly im going to buy fem seeds and then spray a brach and seed another branch for my own seed stock anyhoot that would be a great deal of help thanks guys


----------



## arzenchef (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a thread to send you to but I have read about Gibberrellic Acid as a substance to use to promote pollen growth on female plants. I haven't tried it as yet, but I purchased some of the GA in as pure a form as I could find to have on hand. Apparently the liquid mix will deteriorate within a few weeks even under refrigeration, so its best to mix it from powder as needed (about a two week shelf life). You can google the term and you'll find a few hits and suppliers. I ran across the idea in the Mel Thomas book "Cannabis Cultivation". Good luck.


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 3, 2009)

why would you want to do that? it messes with the natural essence of the plant. And the seeds you get from it will be unstable and have a ton of hermies. I believe the chemical is silver nitrate or something like that. But to be honest just grow a male somewhere else and collect some pollen. And paintbrush some pollen on a lower bud and bam you have some seeds way more stable. Maybe no femmed but i would rather not have femmed and have no hermies.


----------

